# Getting rid of a CRT monitor. What's the going rate?



## 000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Does anyone have any use for these anymore? I don't, so I'm looking to get rid of it, but I was hoping i could at least get 5 or 10 bucks for it. I've listed it on a popular classifieds site but no one seems interested.

What's the going rate for these things nowadays?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Zero. Find a local eCycler in your area.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would take it if you payed me $5.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Zero. Find a local eCycler in your area.


Our dump site has them piled high on pallets......


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is like the place here in Springfield, IL. Habitat did do eCycling in our area for a while. Now they do not. I did find one guy in our town that will come to your house. Collect any metal materials, etc. and get the money from recycling them at the local scrapyard.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

In Ontario you can get paid for your electronics. Last pile I took in was $.10 a pound.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

There is always Best Buy. I took in a big old relic of a TV (they even unloaded it) and I got $10.00 gift cerificate that could be applied to a later purchase.

In our area, there are numerous city or county recycling centers that accept them for free.

Most dumps and for-profit salvage/junk yards want about $25 to take a TV set.

Dick


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

it's about par to trying to sell the concrete you broke up off an old driveway...

Want to know a quandary? I have an old Heathkit 25" color TV that I built about 35 years ago. After about 15 years of use, I put a new CRT in it. It works (or did)...has a minor problem with the HV section....I just need to go back and re-solder the HV board (common problem). Right now it's collecting dust. The beast is HEAVY...as in over 100 lbs...I modified the IF section so that it accepts base-band video..i.e., I can hook a DVD player up to it using the video (yellow RCA plug) and watch movies...


What do I do with it? Am I really ever going to dust it off, fix it and use it? I put a lot of work into building it. In relative terms, it's a collector piece....a collector piece that is heavy and large.

I guess if I could find someone who would use it for parts, I'd let it go. I'd really like to teach my boys about electronics with it....

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

000 said:


> Does anyone have any use for these anymore? I don't, so I'm looking to get rid of it, but I was hoping i could at least get 5 or 10 bucks for it. I've listed it on a popular classifieds site but no one seems interested.
> 
> What's the going rate for these things nowadays?


if you have curb garbage pick up , just set it out their , i bet it will be gone quickly, let some one have it , now you don't have to worry any more ?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

You cannot break the glass with a baseball bat. I tried. It hurt.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The glass on the front a picture tube is 2-3 inches thick.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

r0ckstarr said:


> You cannot break the glass with a baseball bat. I tried. It hurt.


Once you break the neck. It is very easy to break the face.


----------



## RoundedRooster (May 9, 2014)

If you break it, break it at the end of the neck that is by the yoke (HV coil). It will just hiss for about 10-20 seconds. These used to sell for about $2-$5 at Goodwill, maybe they still sell them. Try amateur TV or any electronic hobbyist circle, some TVs have usable electronics for the hobbyist. Or do as other here have suggested.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Check best buy. At one point they were paying out ten. Bucks for used CRT and tv's Ron


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

ront02769 said:


> Check best buy. At one point they were paying out ten. Bucks for used CRT and tv's Ron


as far as carring a crt tube is very bad, they may inplode which will send glass flying, and you are close by , guess what get the band aid's ready, i was in tv repair for 60 yrs and know what i am talking about , not a good idea, if their is a picture tube just laying around , hit the neck at the longest part away from the biggest. that will let the vaccum get air than you are safe, still not a good idea , if you have ever seen one imployed you would stay clear of them ,


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Not sure where you are, but where I am, Goodwill started up a computer store. You can buy and sell used computers and parts. You might want to check to see if there is one in your area. Have you tried a local computer repair shop?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought a 36" Sony Wega CRT television with matching stand for about $2300 back in 1999 or 2000. Of course, a few short years later flat panel tv's started appearing everywhere. This monster Sony weighed 235 pounds, not including the stand. My son and I managed to get it out of the house and into the garage using moving straps. I then called the Salvation Army and they came out and picked it up for me and gave me a receipt to use for a tax deduction. I would have paid them to take it away.


----------



## larry613 (May 27, 2014)

I tried to sell an old CRT tv about 2 years ago - could not sell it at any price. Ended up recycling it.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

recycle it. There's a co. just a few minutes from me that dismantles and recycles all kinds of e-waste. Every so often I drop stuff off to them, better for the environment than landfilling it all


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The front glass is NOT 2-3" thick.....more like 3/4" or less.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Got any cats?


----------

